# Fruit/Vegetable picking in Queensland?



## JasmineFlower (Aug 31, 2010)

After 17th of September, I'll be wanting to find picking work for 6 months or more. But I've never done this before. Towns I've been thinking about are Boonah, Warwick, Laidley and Caboolture also I'm hoping to find Caravan Parks or Refuge/Hostels (that have connections to Farms) since I have and still currently homeless...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

JasmineFlower said:


> After 17th of September, I'll be wanting to find picking work for 6 months or more. But I've never done this before. Towns I've been thinking about are Boonah, Warwick, Laidley and Caboolture also I'm hoping to find Caravan Parks or Refuge/Hostels (that have connections to Farms) since I have and still currently homeless...


Have a look at Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch and I'm not too familiar with the areas you mention but except for Caboolture, being out towards the Darling Downs area there could be work in those areas.
Caboolture may have some tropical fruits and a bit further north you'll find that Strawberry farming big business though it could be getting near the end of the season and then Bundaberg has a big vegetable growing industry.
You'll find that a lot of farm workers, be they back packers or not may either stay on farms or in hostels and once you get to where some work is, you'll find out about more by word of mouth.


----------



## Moodybird (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi I did the 6 month harvest work. 
One of my favourite places was a farm in Lakeland far north Queensland packing bananas and melons.
You can stay in the Lakeland caravan/campsite, or they organise for backpackers to share queenslander houses. Its very near to cooktown and its called Swiss Farms 
I also picked tomatoes in Prossapine and it was extreamely hard work and very long hours (I hated it)
Good luck with your harvest hunt


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Jasmine Flower

You may also be interested in volunteer work on organic farms where you get free accommodation and meals. They are usually very friendly places to stay:

http://www.wwoof.com.au/

Thanks Wanderer for that link you posted elsewhere.


----------



## Hanis Malaysia (Sep 8, 2010)

JasmineFlower said:


> After 17th of September, I'll be wanting to find picking work for 6 months or more. But I've never done this before. Towns I've been thinking about are Boonah, Warwick, Laidley and Caboolture also I'm hoping to find Caravan Parks or Refuge/Hostels (that have connections to Farms) since I have and still currently homeless...


Hai JasmineFlower.
I am from Malaysia and also very interested to find picking work. But to get working holiday permit, i first need an offer letter from employer. Can you send me an email when you get that job? Hopefully, we can work at the same place


----------



## Travler99 (Feb 6, 2014)

Moodybird said:


> Hi I did the 6 month harvest work.
> One of my favourite places was a farm in Lakeland far north Queensland packing bananas and melons.
> You can stay in the Lakeland caravan/campsite, or they organise for backpackers to share queenslander houses. Its very near to cooktown and its called Swiss Farms
> I also picked tomatoes in Prossapine and it was extreamely hard work and very long hours (I hated it)
> Good luck with your harvest hunt


Hi Moody Bird, how much did you earn during your time at each job? Sounds like you had a great time, I'm getting very excited as I arrive soon.


----------

